# Mitglieder und MOds



## Tysnes (11. September 2003)

ALSO liebe Forumsmitglieder UND MODS,

Was Soll das ganze den eigentlich, mich als Faker zu beurteilen nach 2 Tagen, Wenn das so weiter geht werde ich hier aus diesem Forum aussteigen da mir das zu blöd wird,Dachte wir angler wären eine Gemeinschaft (habe ich mich da getäuscht?)
Also wenn ich kein shimano mehr will und die Sachen sind gebraucht, und ich geb die so ab an die jungangler, dann ist es einzig und allein meine sache, da haltet ihr euch raus, ach ja und nochwas,bevor einer etwas zu meinem nick ändern schreibt sollte er sich doch mal einfach die antwort von schleie durchlesen. ist doch wohl nicht zuviel verlangt


----------



## Brummel (11. September 2003)

tja, hab die Sache (welche Sache?  ;+ ) so mal die letzten Postings mitverfolgt und tippe mal auf "schleichende Paranoia:q ", also nur ein Mißverständnis. 
Schleie wird uns schon kein "Kuckucks-Ei" ins Nest legen und hat ja eigentlich alles geklärt. 
In diesem Sinne:  :g  bleiben und von mir noch ein herzliches Willkommen,  #g und viel Spass hier.

Gruß  Brummel

PS: warum wurde diese Diskussion über mehrere Threads verteilt?


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. September 2003)

@ Tysnes

Mal ehrlich...wenn Du dir Deine Postings mal durchliest,die ja auch noch in mehreren Threads sind,dann werden einige ein wenig nachdenklich.
Du warst unter zwei Nicknamen hier,nun gut das ist ja schonmal geklärt warum das so war.
Du bietest Kids an mit Dir angeln zu gehen.
Du bietest ihnen Shimano Angelzeug an.

Meinst Du nicht das da die Erwachsenen erstmal nachdenklich werden?
Würdest Du nichts dazu sagen,wenn ein Fremder Deine Kids so etwas anbieten würde?

Also nichts für ungut.
Hab Spass hier an Board und erstmal ein *Welcome on Board.*


----------



## Tysnes (11. September 2003)

*Antwort*

Ich würde mich erstmal mit dem jenigen in verbindung setzen ´, kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich selber damals so viel zeug von anderen bekommen hab


----------



## Hummer (11. September 2003)

Wenn Du, wie Du schreibst, Jugendwart in Deinem Verein bist, liegt es doch nahe, erstmal Deine Jugendgruppe mit dem Gerät zu beglücken???

Kann es nicht ganz nachvollziehen, daß  Du es lieber an Dir unbekannte Leute verschenken willst.

Die ganze Sache stimmt nicht nur Dich nachdenklich, Dorsch1!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Tysnes (11. September 2003)

*kommentar*

mmmh die junx bei uns machen alles klein, da hat einer einem jungen ne browning carp geschenkt und der junge wollte testen wie viel die aushält und dann?knack

die anderen haben schon vieles von den ältern bekommen


----------



## Hummer (12. September 2003)

> dann ist es einzig und allein meine sache, da haltet ihr euch raus



noch etwas, den Mund verbieten kannst Du hier niemanden - weder membern noch mods.

Schau Dich mal ein wenig um in unseren Foren, hier wird normalerweiser ein anderer Ton gepflegt. Und wir wollen alle, daß dies so bleibt. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Tysnes (12. September 2003)

*AW*

ich hab nix dagegen wenn sich die anderen mal anpassen würden, egal ob mem oder mods


----------



## Hummer (12. September 2003)

Auf dieses Niveau wird sich hier niemand begeben.

Gute Nacht!

Hummer


----------



## Brummel (12. September 2003)

jo mei, Tysnes, so wie man in den Wald herreinruft, so schallt es heraus! (is nich auf meinem Mist gewachsen).
So, ich werd mich jetzt um die wirklich wichtigen Dinge des Lebens kümmern, zum Beispiel "Angeln".

Viel Spaß noch wünscht,

Brummel


----------



## Tysnes (12. September 2003)

joa da kümmer ich mich auch drum und lass die anderen mal reden, angeln is wichtig sonst nix


----------



## Norwegenprofi (12. September 2003)

@Tysnes

Also ich weiß nicht, ich wurde anders erzogen. Gleich mit zwei Mods anlegen. Mods sind auch keine Übermenschen, Dorsch1 kenne ich persönlich, und er ist unter anderem Kumpel wie Sau. :m Und wenn diese bedenken haben, kann man doch ganz einfach diese, mit einem ordentlichen Statement aus dem Weg räumen. Einer muß doch für Ordnung sorgen, schaue Dich mal auf anderen Board`s um, was da so abgeht. Nein danke. Dieses Board ist nicht nur ein Board, es wird gelebt. Mit Treffen, gemeinsamen Fahrten, auch ins Ausland, gegenseitiger Hilfe (auch praktische Hilfe) usw. !

Wir freuen uns doch alle über weitere Mitglieder, sollen ja auch viele daran teilhaben. Aber schau Dir doch mal Deine Poastings an. Wir können doch nicht in Dich hineinschauen. Wir können Dich doch vorerst nur nach Deinen Beiträgen beurteilen. Stelle Dich doch mal richtig vor, und wir wissen mehr über Dich.

Oder anders. Du kannst dieses Board hier als eine große, sehr große Familie sehen. Würdest Du z.B. Deine Tochter mit einem verheiraten wollen, der solche Poastings wie Du abgibst ?

Du wurdest doch nach der "Aufklärung" von uns Herzlich Willkommen geheißen. Also ich weiß nicht was das soll. Wenn Du, wie Du selber schreibst nicht dazu gehören möchtest, kein Problem Dich zwingt doch keiner. Aber eines kann ich Dir sagen, Du verpasst was, und es wäre schade. Das ist aber jedem selber überlassen.

Also zum zweiten Male, ein Herzliches Wilkommen an Board, wenn Du es möchtest.

Gruß Andy.#h


----------



## Klausi (12. September 2003)

Andy, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## The_Duke (12. September 2003)

Feine Ansprache @Norwegenprofi...spricht mir aus der Seele,
aber wer nicht will, der hat schon gehabt!

Es muss nicht jeder auf Biegen und Brechen in die "Familie assimiliert" werden (das hab ich mir von den Borg geborgt )
Wer hier mit solch seltsamen Postings reinplatzt, der muss sich eine gewisse Skepsis gefallen lassen und wenn er damit nicht umgehen kann und darauf mit einem doch recht patzigen Ton reagiert...nun ja!

Du hast vollkommen recht, wenn du dieses Board als etwas Besonderes bezeichnest...ich hab schon einige andere durch und bin bei keinem geblieben...hier wirds anders sein!


----------



## Truttafriend (12. September 2003)

> Dachte wir angler wären eine Gemeinschaft (habe ich mich da getäuscht?)



genau so ist es. Sei doch froh das wir so auf unsere Member achten. Und damit mein ich nicht dich sondern den Nachwuchs.  Das deine postings kein "normaler" Einstieg waren ist ja wohl unbestritten. Weitesgehend anonym bist du auch, alles zusammen wird man hellhörig. Die Mods haben auch gewisse Aufsichtspflicht für die Teens und das ist gut so. Sollte ich hier mal durch ein Missverständniss in "Beobachtung" geraten klär ich die Sache selber auf und gut isses. 
Anpassen muss sich hier keiner denn bei Anglern stimmt die Chemie automatisch. Am Wasser schnackt man einen Kollegen an dutzt ihn sofort und es passt. Hier ist es wie am Wasser, aber was machts Du wenn dich jemand beim Fischen anspricht ob du mit ihm mitkommst oder seine Angelsachen geschenkt haben möchtest? Du kennst den aber nicht...

Merkste selber...

Ich freu mich trotzdem wenn sich alles aufklärt und du als neues Member in der Gemeinschaft begrüsst wirst. Wenn du das nicht möchtest gehts halt nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2003)

Ich habe Dich angemailt, und zwar schon als Du noch Sänger Team warst, Dich darauf azufmerksam gemacht, dass das evtl. Schwierigkeiten geben könnte, sofern Du nix mit Sänger zu tun hast und Dir gleichzeitig angeboten mit mir direkt in Kontakt zu treten.
Habe bis heute auf meine Mail/PM keine Antwort erhalten.
Statt dessen jetzt hier Angriffe auf die Mods??
Da wäre es sicher von Deiner Seite sinnvoller gewesenen, ein solches Gesprächsangebot wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Franky (12. September 2003)

Ich möchte dem nur noch mal eben hinzufügen, dass auch meine "Kommunikationsversuche" via ICQ unbeantwortet blieben... Meine Mailadresse hat Steffen ihm genannt, damit er Kontakt hätte aufnehmen können (wg. Sänger Team) - es kam leider nichts!


----------



## Schleie! (12. September 2003)

Also die mailadresse habe ich Tysnes geben, per ICQ...vielleicht hat er es nicht bekommen, keine Ahnung...
zum anderen...ehrlich gesagt ist es mir auch spanisch, das einer Shimano verschenkt...weil das ja echt teuer ist...aber eigendlich ist es mir stink egal, woher er das zeug hat, und warum er es verscheknen will...ist ja sein Pech, wenn er es verscheknt...
Aber ich möchte jetzt nicht, das einer denkt,  stünde af irgendeiner Seite...ich halte mich da raus...wäre was anderes, wenn ich Tysnes schon ewig kenne, dann könnte ich auch mitsprechen, aber ich kenne ihn nur seit 1 Woche...per ICQ...
aber ich bitte euch, lasst dieses Thema nun bei seite, es hat ja eh keiner Beweise, einen zu verurteilen...und wenn einem etwas nicht passt, bitte...der soll die Fre*** halten...
Also ich bitte euch, lasst die streiterei...es sind ja auch Jungangler hier...echt super Vorbilder...irgendwie verstehe ich manche erwachsene nicht...
Tysnes hat mich gebeten, den Streit zu beenden, ihm tut es wohl leid...


----------



## angeltreff (12. September 2003)

@ Schleie!

Kann es sein, dass Du etwas blauäugig bist?


----------



## Rotauge (12. September 2003)

Blauäugig ist gut, hab zwei "nette" PM's von Tysnes bekommen.
Das zeigt seinen Charakter.

Sich neutral halten und den größtmöglichenm Nutzen draus ziehen, ne ne, da könnte ich :e


----------



## Dorschi (12. September 2003)

Mann was tauchen denn in letzter Zeit hier im Board für Typen auf?


----------



## nikmark (12. September 2003)

Jetzt bin ich aber ganz nachdenklich geworden !!!
Da war doch in dem Forum von Askari vor gut einem Jahr (!!!) jemand, der Jungangler zum Angeln eingeladen hat, Shimano Ruten an Jungangler verschenken wollte, weil er nicht mehr mit Shimano angeln wollte   und zudem Jugendwart war.

Verblüffende Übereinstimmung !!!

....ich werde immer nachdenklicher !

Nikmark


----------



## The_Duke (12. September 2003)

@nikmark

Stimmt...und dieser "Herr" schreibt nach eigenen Auskünften via PM auch im ASKARI-Forum.
Ich werde mal verstärkt auf seltsame Postings dort achten....


----------



## Jürgen (12. September 2003)

@ Tysnes

Sorry wenn wir dich alle nicht oder falsch verstehen aber deine Poastings sind auch für mich sehr merkwürdig.

Das einfachste wäre du würdest dein "Profil" mit Vor- und Zunamen + e-mailadresse erweitern. Besonders wenn Kontakt
mit Kindern- Jugendlichen gesucht wird sollte das
selbstverständlich sein.

Du hast als deinen nickname und web-adresse Tysnes
angegeben - was hat es damit auf sich?


@ Moderatoren

vielleicht sollten wir nach diesem Beispiel für das Anbieten von
Kontakten/Mitangelmöglichkeiten an Minderjährige klare Regeln
und eine Registrierung der jeweiligen Person beim Moderator
einführen.
Bin zwar kein Freund von zuvielen Regeln und Gesetzen aber bei
diesem Thema sollten unsere Jungangler geschützt werden.


----------



## Hummer (12. September 2003)

> @ Moderatoren
> vielleicht sollten wir nach diesem Beispiel für das Anbieten von
> Kontakten/Mitangelmöglichkeiten an Minderjährige klare Regeln
> und eine Registrierung der jeweiligen Person beim Moderator
> ...



Für klare Regeln bin ich auch. Aber eine Registrierung läßt sich leicht faken und die Verantwortung kann ich als Moderator nicht auf mich nehmen. 
Ich würde nur zustimmen, wenn es Leute sind, die sich über einen längeren Zeitraum im Board aufhalten und mehreren membern/mods persönlich (zb von den diversen Boardtreffen) bekannt sind. Schriftliches Einverständnis der Eltern vorausgesetzt. 

@Schleie
Hier hält niemand die Fresse, der etwas zu sagen hat, ok? 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Jürgen (12. September 2003)

@ Hummer

ok kann ich nachvollziehen. War nur ne Idee.

:m


----------



## angeltreff (12. September 2003)

Eins ist klar, Aufmerksamkeit ist eine der Grundeigenschaften im Board ... )


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. September 2003)

> Aufmerksamkeit ist eine der Grundeigenschaften im Board



So ist es und so soll es bleiben.

@ Norwegenprofi



> Dorsch1 kenne ich persönlich, und er ist unter anderem Kumpel wie Sau


Danke :m


----------



## nikmark (12. September 2003)

...ich fühl mich richtig gut, das mir das von damals bei Askari noch eingefallen ist !

Nikmark


----------



## Tysnes (12. September 2003)

*AW*

ok werde mein ptof vervollständigen, und wäre bereit mal mit mods zu treffen, vielleicht ändern dir leute omboard ja imal dann ihre meinung, 

PS: MAn kann schnell einen verurteilen den man net kennt


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. September 2003)

Hallo Tysnes

Hier verurteilt Dich niemand.
Es wird halt nur ein wenig mit Vorsicht genommen was und wer,wie hier im Junganlerforum postet.
Ungewöhnlich ist auch das Du Dich nur hier im Junganglerforum aufhältst.Ich denke einen Angler interessiert mehr wie nur die Jungangler.
Schreibe mal ein wenig zu Deiner Person.So können sich vieleicht viele ein besseres Bild von Dir machen.

Du selbst hast aber auch nicht gerade bestens reagiert.


----------



## nikmark (12. September 2003)

....will nicht mehr weiter drüber nachdenken, ......., kann aber nicht!!

Stell deine Postings in diversen Foren klar,......,(machst du ja sowieso nicht)

Vergessen wir es !

Gutes Nächtle



Nikmark


----------



## Laksos (12. September 2003)

Hi Tysnes, hallo Nachbar,

Willkommen im Anglerboard! #h 

Schön, daß mit dir noch ein Dormagener auf'm Board ist, bei den Schleppfischern schwimmt glaub' ich auch einer rum. 

Und ich dachte, daß der Jugendwart vom ASV Dormagen am Waldsee in "Hackes" Jupp Scholz heißt, über 50 oder so und Rentner ist!

Sach' mal an, wann du eigentlich bei Schuch arbeitest und hinterm Tresen anzutreffen bist. Oder ich frag Rene oder seine Mutter mal, wann du da wieder Angeln verkaufst. Obwohl ich da oft bin, hab' ich dich leider nie irgendwie, zumindest bewußt, wahrgenommen, kann mich halt nicht direkt dran erinnern, daß 'n Kumpel von Rene da ständig als Angelverkäufer arbeitet. Oder biste beim Angelspezi Reimann? Auch kein Problem, da komm' ich auch ab und zu mal vorbei. - Dann kann man im Laden ja mal 'ne nette Unterhaltung unter Boardies führen, oder?:m 

Und dann kann ich vielleicht die Jungs hier wieder 'n bischen beruhigen, wenn mit dir alles koscher ist ... :g


"Der AB-Außendienst-Mitarbeiter
und Reporter vor Ort"


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2003)

> Der AB-Außendienst-Mitarbeiter und Reporter vor Ort


Und dafür herzlichen Dank Norbert!!!
Gott sei Dank gibts Boardies wie Dich, und Gott sei Dank mehr als nur einen!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. September 2003)

@ SängerTeam oder auch Tysnes,
es wäre besser für dich du würdest dich hier mal richtig Vorstellen und die Karten auf den Tisch legen. Es könnte sonnst ein böses Erwachen für dich geben!!


----------



## Schleie! (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi!
Wollte nur sagen, dass ich mich bei euch entschuldigen möchte...
Dieser Herr "Ich verschenke meinen Ferrari, weil ich nun mit Opel fahr" kann mich nun am A**** lecken...ist jetzt schon gut 1-2 Wochen her, als er meine Adresse wollte...dann sagte er, ich habe das Packet am Freitag, spätesdends am Montag. Am Montag sagte er, das Packet kam zurück: Verpackung beschädigt. TATÜTATA???
Da hat´s endgultig klick gemacht. 
Also möchte ich mich entschuldigen, bei allen Boardies.

SORRY!


----------



## Rotauge (11. Oktober 2003)

Mach dir nix draus, Schleie. Klang ja nun mal verlockend. Aber das Ganze erinnert mich an die Geschichte, daß Kindern immer gesagt wird, sie sollen von Fremden kein Süß annehmen und nicht mit Ihnen mitgehen. 

Das ist der Spagat zwischen Wunsch und Wirklichkeit, und du hast nun ne Erfahrung gemacht und bist schlauer.


----------



## Hummer (12. Oktober 2003)

Damit ist zu diesem Thema alles gesagt und deshalb mache ich es jetzt dicht.

Petri

Hummer


----------

